

Review my startup: Mouseflow.com - mouseflow

Visit the site at http://mouseflow.com<p>Mouseflow is a service that records browsing sessions using javascript and allows webmasters to replay the sessions in the browser. Mouseflow also summarizes the captured data in heatmaps showing clicks and scroll behavior. You can filter the recording list by by many different parameters so you don't have to look through thousands of recordings. The ability to watch user behavior and to filter the recordings are essential to get useful information on how to improve your website, in our opinion.<p>I would be great if you could try out the service, and let us know what you think!<p>Use this campaign code to get 1000 free recordings: LWP5J3 - and if you need more, let us know through the contact form.<p>Signup link: http://mouseflow.com/sign-up<p>Thanks guys!
======
nudge
A few quick thoughts on your landing page (almost as important as the service
itself?):

The animation is great. I like to see what an app is going to look like before
I sign up.

Your logo looks weird to me, like it was created in one of those automatic
'cool text logo' websites. Get someone to make you a nice logo.

Your features list is a bit too long. Make it three or four fantastic benefits
of your service, e.g.:

* Optimize your landing pages

* Increase conversion rates

* 1 minute install

And kick the '100 free recordings' bit to the pricing/plans page.

Finally, just a question rather than a comment on the landing page: how do you
compare to crazyegg.com, the obvious competitor?

PS. Your plans could do with a bit of work too. Make it MY local currency, for
a start. Also, your top-end plan is stingy. You're charging 199 EUR a month -
let them use it on as many damn websites as they like! And store it
indefinitely! Is disk space expensive? No. Top-end plans are for businesses
who have plenty of money and want the absolute top end service. Plus, what is
a 'recording'? It's not obviously clear unless I already understand your
service. Perhaps you could say 'unique visitor', for example.

~~~
mouseflow
Thanks for your thoughts and ideas, very useful.

Regarding crazyegg - as far as I know they don't do recording/playback
functionality, but focus on click heatmaps.

------
ShabbyDoo
A few thoughts:

1\. I'm an Ugly American and am confused by prices in Euros.

2\. There's little incremental value in session playback between 100 and 100K
recordings. It's not like anyone is going to watch more than a couple hundred.
So, it's not an incentive to pay for more than the first tier.

3\. To make me feel more comfortable, I'd like slightly more detail about how
the recorder works on the client side. It could be under a "more technical
details" link or whatever. What if I'm recording my sign-up funnel? Will a
user's credit card number be sent key-by-key in plaintext? "Supports HTTPS
protocol" isn't quite enough information.

4\. Can your client-side code randomize who gets recorded? Or, do I have to
make sure that only X% of users get the extra code?

5\. How does Mouseflow integrate with Google Analytics and A/B testing? People
sophisticated enough to be using your service are probably already using some
basic analytics tools.

~~~
mouseflow
Thanks for the comments!

1) good idea with prices in different currencies 2) well spotted, you are
completely right. Our mission is to let customers filter out the right
recordings instead of watching several hundreds. 3) Good idea. Right now the
information is found under FAQ 4) Yes, you can throttle recordings (record 1
out of xx visits) 5) We are specifically targeting people who also use GA. We
already do some integration with GA, but more features are on the drawing
board.

------
rmoriz
How about privacy?

As you're a danish citizen you're probably aware of the data protection and
privacy standards required in the European Union.

Example: Usage of Google Analytics in Germany is illegal (except you've a
prior user acceptance of recording which is not possible for most websites).

Source: [http://www.research-live.com/news/legal/google-analytics-
ill...](http://www.research-live.com/news/legal/google-analytics-illegal-say-
german-regulators/4001551.article)

~~~
mouseflow
Good point. We'll make sure that users can opt out (which seems to be the
issue with GA in germany)

Other privacy measures: \- We don't assign an ID to a user, and no data is
shared between sites. \- We don't track password fields or fields marked as
sensitive. \- No data is shared with third party, except in general summarized
form

------
paraschopra
Looks great but how are you different from Clicktale? Are you competing
primarily on pricing?

------
slig
Clickable link: <http://mouseflow.com/sign-up>

